# on-call pay rates



## valleyairPhilly (Oct 10, 2008)

I would soon like to start having my technicians on-call for emergency calls. Can I get some ideas on whether I should pay the techs a flat rate (and how much) for all the hours they are on call, and how much should I pay them when they are actually on a call or should I only pay them for the hours they actually work? Any opinions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

1 hr OT while "on call".
4 hr OT min. when responding to an "on call" situation.

Having men "on call" is a huge inconvenience to the man and their families.
Having men "on call" is a huge convenience to the company and their clients.
Compensate the men and charge accordingly.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Check with your state labor dept for any rules or regs that may apply.

As stated above it is a handicap for the person on call & the business, they should not be drinking, and late night calls interrupt there sleep. I have seen places where they are on call for a week, but only have to work 4 days & get full pay - if there is a call in the middle of the night, they get to sleep in some & show up later in the day. 

Make sure you never schedule an employee for on call duty, when they have an anniversary, birthday or other obligation. 

Make sure you have a special number for the On Call service which would either go to an answering service or a cell phone. Cell Phones don't work as well (I never got the call - dead battery, didn't realize it was off, etc...) Just my .02


----------

